# harajuku lovers perfume



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2008)

i'm not a huge fan of gwen stefani (and i heard she's behind these) but they're too damn cute. i just got music today, it smells delish.
Beauty.com - Cosmetics, Skin Care, Fragrances, Beauty and Makeup Tips


----------



## liv (Aug 31, 2008)

I read about them on nowsmellthis...they sounded very blah in the reviews there.

They're also very small for what you pay.  

I like Gwen, but I was disappointed in her L perfume too (which I was sad about, because I would have bought it if I liked the scent because the bottle had my initial on it).


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I read about them on nowsmellthis...they sounded very blah in the reviews there.

They're also very small for what you pay.  

I like Gwen, but I was disappointed in her L perfume too (which I was sad about, because I would have bought it if I liked the scent because the bottle had my initial on it)._

 
yeah, they are _tiny_. i guess you're paying for the name...and the little figurine that in reality probably only cost a dollar to produce. they're just so damn cute though.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I like Gwen, but I was disappointed in her L perfume too (which I was sad about, because I would have bought it if I liked the scent because the bottle had my initial on it)._

 
Aw that sucks - but I loved L (is that what it's called, i always just call it Gwen Stefani). I'm a bit of a celeb fragrance snob sometimes, but I thought that her's was the best smelling and most professional of the bunch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not sure if Harajuku Lovers is out in the UK yet, but i'll definitely check it out - it's such a cute idea


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 1, 2008)

I picked up Love! Quite pricey for the amount you get, but they're just too cute to pass up. I'd want to pick up G, but just for the figurine. The actual G fragrance made me rather sick. I love the smell of coconuts...like the Hawaiian Tropic type, but the coconut in G was just too much.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 2, 2008)

I just saw these at Nordstroms-  I really like the one called harijuku lover G


----------



## liv (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Aw that sucks - but I loved L (is that what it's called, i always just call it Gwen Stefani). I'm a bit of a celeb fragrance snob sometimes, but I thought that her's was the best smelling and most professional of the bunch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure if Harajuku Lovers is out in the UK yet, but i'll definitely check it out - it's such a cute idea_

 
I think the "official name" was "L, a L.A.M.B. Fragrance"...by Gwen Stefani.  LOL some of them have over convoluted names.

Ugh those bottles are sucking me in!  I like the Love one the most.  Now I kinda want to smell them.  

damn you kimmy! =]


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

I just sniffed them at Macy's yesterday. They are VERY cute, but the fragrances are all just kind of "meh"

I didnt smell much difference really from one to the other. Macy's had little cards that little samples swipes of each one to try if you are interested.


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I picked up Love! Quite pricey for the amount you get, but they're just too cute to pass up. I'd want to pick up G, but just for the figurine. The actual G fragrance made me rather sick. I love the smell of coconuts...like the Hawaiian Tropic type, but the coconut in G was just too much._

 
I was so excited to see these, and I agree with Jilliandanica about the G scent being overwhelming. It was more chemical and fake than real coconut scent and it gives me a HUGE headache anytime one of my co-workers wears it. Come to think of it, they all give me a headache except Music.I agree that they're really cute and I'm planning on putting a couple on my vanity, but I dont plan to actually wear the scent...but isnt that what its about? the perfume itself?
Oh well, maybe I'll hold out and hope I get one as a gift.


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 17, 2008)

I saw it at nordstroms and i couldnt resist. I bought Love in the big bottle but 1 oz. is so little for the price. But then again the figurine was too cute to pass up.


----------



## lainz (Sep 17, 2008)

the scent actually lasts all day. the cosmetics manager asked us mac girls to dress up harajuku for the launch of the fragrance (yes i have pictures) and we got to wear the new fragrances...and by the time i got home after nan 8 hour day i still smelled like Baby! (thats the one i chose since i fro'd my hair out!!)


----------



## makeba (Sep 24, 2008)

i smelled Love and was in love afterwards. I gotta get this one soon!!


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 5, 2008)

G wanted to make me barf too, it smells like alchohol mixed with a tiny bit of perfume!!


----------



## pat (Oct 5, 2008)

I love, love, love, LOVE. hahah... and Baby.  

My boyfriend got me all five for our anniversary.  I have yet to try G but from what I remember.... I hated it. haha

The amazing thing about these is that for some reason, the scents actually stick on my skin! 

The sizes are a bit small though.


----------



## afgpak11 (Oct 5, 2008)

That's so weird because G was the one I liked the most and it didn't last very long on my skin. I tried them at Sephora.


----------



## SagMaria (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay when you girls where saying they're small you weren't kidding!  What a rip!  I just opened mine and there is hardly any perfume there, even with uber expensive brands you get a good amount.  I am thinking of returning the two I bought just for this reason, the amount is rediculously small!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 7, 2008)

I was so shocked at how little perfume was in mine!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 7, 2008)

i got the solid perfume coffret set that comes with all of their little faces....sooo adorable! i don't remember which one i like best but baby was my least fave.


----------



## Lexxiii (Oct 7, 2008)

My mom and I passed the display today at the mall and they were just SOO cute, we had to buy one. I got Lil Angel.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 13, 2008)

I love how G smells. It's so good! Coconut is my fave scent I have too many coconut perfumes but I want this one too. I see what everyone means though about the little tiny amount you get! I may try to get a sample first just to see if it is worth the price.


----------



## xwp (Oct 14, 2008)

I also loved "Love". The other smelled very strange and her own G was problably the worst of them... And they were too expensive to buy just for the supercute dolls. She should sell them without the edt instead


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I picked up Love! Quite pricey for the amount you get, but they're just too cute to pass up. I'd want to pick up G, but just for the figurine. The actual G fragrance made me rather sick. I love the smell of coconuts...like the Hawaiian Tropic type, but the coconut in G was just too much._

 
Yeah, I got Love as well. I only payed like 25 bucks so I'm not too upset with the amount of product I got (or LACK of product lol) but I do like the scent alot. It's starting to remind me of Burberry classic though.

Oh, yeah, and I wish I would have gotten the larger bottle now cuz the little disco ball purse is TOO CUTE!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Nov 11, 2008)

Tried them the other day at the macy's counter. They're so cute, but the fragrances weren't what I would wear, too bad...

btw, if you're looking to try these, one of the beauty insider deluxe samples right now is a set of tester vials for this collection, all 5. It came up today when i made my order as an option for the deluxe sample. Pretty good deal there, especially since it's free anyway...


----------



## kiss (Nov 12, 2008)

The dolls never appealed to me (Even though I have a thing for dolls) so I didn't bother testing out any of them until now. And I actually really liked "love", "g" , and "lil angel" I don't remember music and baby was ok. The black one, I believe it was "lil angel" smelled liked this asian fruit (white balls in a can which were very sweet - sorry I forgot the name). haha


----------



## franimal (Nov 12, 2008)

I want the set of all of them. The scents are all very much my style.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 12, 2008)

i actually really like G. it reminds me of Ralph Lauren Hot though, which i already have. Love & Music smell pretty good too. aside from the insanely small amount of perfume you get, i'm tempted to buy one just to have the little figurine!


----------



## makeba (Nov 13, 2008)

i have the "Love" fragrance and i really like it. Music smells delightful too. G is nice but i dont think would agree with my body chemistry.


----------



## jennyfee (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_The black one, I believe it was "lil angel" smelled liked this asian fruit (white balls in a can which were very sweet - sorry I forgot the name). haha_

 
I think you mean lychees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love those... Especially good in a martini


----------



## allyson (Nov 14, 2008)

I got samples of all of these from Sephora, and I have to say, I really like G. It's totally a smell that I  wouldn't imagine myself wearing, but it totally fits and smells delicious. The only one I didn't like so much was music, but it could grow on me.


----------



## kaesiashden (Nov 20, 2008)

I love G it has coconut and it smells yummy


----------



## prncezz (Nov 27, 2008)

I tested them all out at the Shopper's Drug Store beauty boutique yesterday. I really loved the dolls for G, Love, and Baby but I didn't like all three of those scents. It pretty much came down to Music and Angel... I liked Angel the best and so did my boyfriend.

He picked Angel up for me for Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't think the size of the bottles were too bad. I'm sure I'll never use it all up. I don't wear perfume a whole lot. I'll definitely wear this one more than any perfume I've ever owned though.. I love the smell. They are the same size bottles as the testers though, aren't they?


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 27, 2008)

i saw them at sephora. i love the G one! <3


----------



## kiss (Nov 27, 2008)

How are the lasting power of the perfumes? Because I sprayed G on my wrist and when I got home 10 min later, the scent was gone.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Nov 27, 2008)

I love them all, but my fave. is lil' angel.


----------



## TheCat'sMeow (Jan 11, 2009)

I love G! I got it for Xmas : )


----------



## soulistic (Mar 17, 2009)

​I love them all...I have them all.
However my favourite is 

*LOVE*

it smells so goooooooooood and i wear it all the time.


----------



## LP_x (Mar 18, 2009)

The dolls are so freaking cute, and for that reason alone I wanted to love them... but sadly I didn't. I tried them out a few weeks ago, and the only scent I liked was Music. But, Music didn't like me and my body chemistry. It gave me a headache and made me feel sick after about 20 minutes of wearing it. Plus the bottles are teeny weeny! Big disappointment, but the dolls are still gorgeous!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 21, 2009)

If I was going to buy any of these I'd go for the larger sized bottles, they are big! The little ones with the dolls are cute, but not worth the money I don't think. I got testers of all the fragrances put in my locker (department store I work in is promoting them like crazy!) and I've only smelt the G, Love and Baby fragrances so far but I surprisingly liked them all. I found they wore a long time on me too, especially G.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2009)

im going to get one for my daughter.  Shes love Harajuku Lovers


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 7, 2009)

I like them all but I think they are overpriced for what you get.
Even with my staff discount I can't justify buying them.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

i like all the scents, but i'll never buy them because i can't justify spending that much for something so small. when i went to sephora and tested them, i thought the perfume bottle was going to be the same size as the tester, and someone had to correct me on that, and once i figured out that they weren't the same, it turned me off on wanting to buy one...


----------



## lilylibs (Jun 20, 2009)

My boyfriend bought my G for my birthday, and its really cute and i love the almost coconutty smell to it, its really fresh and lovely. Id totally reccomend it to anyone! The packaging is just so cute too!


----------



## kiss (Jun 20, 2009)

I got G and it's the perfect coconut perfume for me. It's my fav doll as well. I also have music which I love but not as much as G. On the pictures, the dolls looked really cheap and unappealing. But they look much better in real life.


----------



## Shanti (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish there was a bigger size of Baby. I lovelovelove baby powder scents. I`m too afraid to use mine for fear that I`ll use it all up and have to shell out another $50 for it...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 29, 2009)

we have just got these released in Nz, and G is on my next to buy list! i also really like love too


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 15, 2009)

Can someone with G describe it to me a lil more? I'm thinking of buying a G gift set and can't test it first. I want it to be a coconutty tropical scent or I don't think I'll like it.


----------



## Ggxox (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_Can someone with G describe it to me a lil more? I'm thinking of buying a G gift set and can't test it first. I want it to be a coconutty tropical scent or I don't think I'll like it._

 
I promise this isn't self promotion but I did a review of G on my blog: So full of twilight dreams that glitter...: REVIEW: Harajuku Lovers Perfumes by Gwen Stefani. Hope it helps!

xoxo


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank yout it was very helpful! I'm going to just buy the G set because it sounds so nice, plus it's at a really good price.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 20, 2009)

Love G! It's my favorite of the line. I have two of them. I did not get sucked into buying the new ones out for the Holidays this year though, but it's cute that they changed their outfits for a limited edition run. How about the solids? I did not try that yet. Gwen scored on this line - it is just too cute!


----------

